# Lens identity?



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I hope someone can identify this lens for me please, it is a ropey picture from a for sale add. Long story short, I don't want to seem too interested in it, asking too many questions might increase the price as it is on a camera with problems for sale make a sensible offer. Knowing what it is will help me decide on an offer price, or if I even want it. 

Thanks for taking time. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 28, 2014)

The white dot for the mounting index point suggests that it isn't a Canon lens.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't let the red ring fool you.  Looks like a Sigma 18-200.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Neuro, Jim. 
Thanks, I wasn't particularly assuming that it was an L, hoping maybe but I knew I'd seen red rings on other lenses. I'd spent a while searching, pretty much discounted most Ls due to them not having the distance scale on the front, thought it might have been an older generation. 

Neuro. 
I think you are absolutely correct with that I.D. There is just enough detail to confirm on the picture. 

40D broken charger, Sigma 18-200 £? Be a lot better for a friend on a budget than my old 300D 18-55 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 28, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Long story short, I don't want to seem too interested in it, asking too many questions might increase the price as it is on a camera with problems for sale make a sensible offer.



Short answer: Don't consider it.

If you really think that asking questions or "showing interest" will increase the price, this not the type of person you want to buy from. When buying used equipment you have to ask questions. How else can you realistically make your buying decision?

There are so many legitimate used lens sources, why take the chance on a seller that might up the price if you ask questions or "show interest".

Good luck with it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi AcutancePhotography. 
Short answer, they are selling a working camera due to a broken battery charger! £25 on eBay for genuine secondhand £5 for Chinese knock off. Figured if it was an L lens too many questions would alert even a naive seller to the worth. I don't know that they are naive, but they have not set a price, sensible offers! Yes perhaps unfairly I am hoping to take advantage to get this for a friend at a good price! :-[ :

Cheers, Graham. 



AcutancePhotography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Long story short, I don't want to seem too interested in it, asking too many questions might increase the price as it is on a camera with problems for sale make a sensible offer.
> ...


----------



## lintoni (Oct 29, 2014)

It might be worth asking friends if they have a camera that uses the same battery (BP-511) and borrow a battery, just to check that the camera works, if you do get your offer accepted.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi lintoni. 
Thanks for the thought, seller says battery is charged, but I have a 40D so would take a spare in pocket just in case. 

Cheers, Graham. 



lintoni said:


> It might be worth asking friends if they have a camera that uses the same battery (BP-511) and borrow a battery, just to check that the camera works, if you do get your offer accepted.


----------



## lintoni (Oct 29, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi lintoni.
> Thanks for the thought, seller says battery is charged, but I have a 40D so would take a spare in pocket just in case.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Duh! Should've checked your sig before posting!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 29, 2014)

Not to worry, there are more important things than checking signatures, and if I hadn't already thought about it your suggestion would have been necessary!

Cheers, Graham. 



lintoni said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi lintoni.
> ...


----------

